# Saint-Saëns Organ Symphony



## Mecc (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi guys,

Any help on interpreting Saint-Saëns Organ Symphony?

Anything is welcome: links, books, your own comments etc.

On a funny but true note: please don't tell me to go look it up online (as someone told me)  I am looking for the stuff I might have missed or misunderstood during my research.

Thanks in anticipation,

Mecc


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Im guessing youve already read the Classical notes article linked below. If not, i find these really useful.

http://www.classicalnotes.net/classics4/saintsaens.html


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I love the Organ Symphony but I've always wondered why bother having the organ (and piano) parts there at all when the parts for those instruments are so minimal. It seems like a lot of effort to have to find concert halls with full pipe organs when the organ part isn't really that virtuosic and you just want it for the timbre. Does anyone know Saint Saens' logic on this?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

https://www.talkclassical.com/56295-camille-saint-sa-ns.html?highlight=


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Why is it called "Organ Symphony" and not concerto?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Judith said:


> Why is it called "Organ Symphony" and not concerto?


Because that's what the composer called it. To be precise he called it Symphonie No. 3 "avec orgue" (with organ).

Seriously though, for a concerto, the role of the organ is too limited (2 out of 4 movements), and it only really shines in the final movement.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> Because that's what the composer called it. To be precise he called it Symphonie No. 3 "avec orgue" (with organ).
> 
> Seriously though, for a concerto, the role of the organ is too limited (2 out of 4 movements), and it only really shines in the final movement.


Thank you for that


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

I listened to the Saint-Saëns Symphony no. 3 in C minor, Op. 78 just now, while cooking!

What a glorious symphony! A true joy especially in terms of the energy level, textures and orchestral colours.

My recording is Karajan conducting the Berliner.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

Waehnen said:


> I listened to the Saint-Saëns Symphony no. 3 in C minor, Op. 78 just now, while cooking!
> 
> What a glorious symphony! A true joy especially in terms of the energy level, textures and orchestral colours.
> 
> My recording is Karajan conducting the Berliner.


Was that the first time you heard it? It is one of my favourites. I highly recommend you listen to Barenboim/CSO, it is my favourite recording of the work and in great sound as well!


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

EvaBaron said:


> Was that the first time you heard it? It is one of my favourites. I highly recommend you listen to Barenboim/CSO, it is my favourite recording of the work and in great sound as well!


Not the first time, no. But sometimes I listen to music without concentrating and that is what I have previously done with this symphony, I suppose. This time I concentrated and of course that´s when the music opens up.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I still have a soft spot for De Waart / San Franciso rcording.


----------



## starcat (6 mo ago)

Excellent symphony. My favourite version is Munch with the Boston Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## LKB (Jul 27, 2021)

starcat said:


> Excellent symphony. My favourite version is Munch with the Boston Symphony Orchestra.


Ditto. 

The RCA SACD is noticeably better than the vanilla cd recording, for those with compatible hardware.


----------

